# Field Stone and Mortar Wall, will it be stable?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Does it freeze and thaw where you live? 

That doesn't look very substantial--however---it's done and you don't have a lot of money into it---
so , filler er' up! See how she works.---Mike---


----------



## NorskeDiv (Jul 14, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Does it freeze and thaw where you live?
> 
> That doesn't look very substantial--however---it's done and you don't have a lot of money into it---
> so , filler er' up! See how she works.---Mike---


Yeah, it freezes a few times a year. Sounds like you at least think it has a chance of staying together, so I guess it's worth a try!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the rustic look---my own attempts at masonry have been rather humble---It's an art to lay stone well.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

For $8 you have what you have! For what it's worth I think it's surprisingly attractive. I could wish you'd poured a footer.  It won't stand the test of time, but for now you've got a real bargain. You might consider a peat/topsoil/mulch mix from your local landscaping store.. It's a lighter-weighing fill and great for gardens.


----------

